# Photos from the 2012 SoCal ADBA Show



## Elvisfink (Oct 13, 2008)

I haven't had a chance to go through many photos yet, but a few people here on GP had a very good weekend.

Best In Show & Best Of Opposite


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon (Mar 11, 2012)

Kruger Kennels by way of Performance Kennels getting it done! Spock an Crixus! way to go pups!!!!

and im sorry Doug that i dont see Earl in there ....


----------



## Celly_Cells_Kenya (Aug 27, 2012)

whoopwhoop! awesome photos!


----------



## Elvisfink (Oct 13, 2008)

Odin's_BlueDragon said:


> Kruger Kennels by way of Performance Kennels getting it done! Spock an Crixus! way to go pups!!!!
> 
> and im sorry Doug that i dont see Earl in there ....


Nope it was a rough weekend for Earl. the 2-3 year old class was a tough one. The winner of that class went on to win BIS twice last weekend. Earl only had one 3rd place finish under Hank Greenwood. Earl needs 20 more points to Champion out.


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon (Mar 11, 2012)

Elvisfink said:


> Nope it was a rough weekend for Earl. the 2-3 year old class was a tough one. The winner of that class went on to win BIS twice last weekend. Earl only had one 3rd place finish under Hank Greenwood. Earl need 20 more points to Champion out.


aww, im sorry he didnt get his CH this weekend. it will come soon though im sure. then CH Earl will sound much better. :thumbsup:


----------



## Rudy4747 (Nov 29, 2009)

That is cool Ron is a good judge too, one whos opinion I always respect. Soory to hear earl ran into tough cokpetition. But yeah that dog Squirl in his class in close to perfect looking boy. Wish could be out that way their are some great dogs out their.


----------



## Elvisfink (Oct 13, 2008)

Rudy4747 said:


> That is cool Ron is a good judge too, one whos opinion I always respect. Soory to hear earl ran into tough cokpetition. But yeah that dog Squirl in his class in close to perfect looking boy. Wish could be out that way their are some great dogs out their.


I couldn't agree more on Ron. He's damn good dog Judge and all around good guy. There were a ton of good dogs this weekend. It would have been nice to have seen you out last weekend, but that's a haul for you.

Squirl


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

OMG yay!!!! Congrats Holly and Lisa!!!! Spock and Crixus look amazing. I wish I could have come down and visited with you guys but on the plus side we finally got APS to listen about my aunt and things are finally moving forward.


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

It was a lot of fun and i got to meet to great people plus see Lisa and Doug. Spock got a best in show and Crixus got best of opposite being handled by Lisa. We left with 3 1st place, 2 2nd place and 2 3rd place between Spock, Crixus and Xena plus the two trophy wins! Lisa did a greta job showing them off.


Spock also went home with Lisa ;( Shes going to get something she wants done with him going. BUT Since she got something of mine I got something of hers 

BARCA!!!!!! He came home with me for a bit ya!!!


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

OMG no way. That's so awesome. Gotta love the old switch-a-roo  I'm gunna have to come down and play with him while he's here


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon (Mar 11, 2012)

American_Pit13 said:


> Spock also went home with Lisa ;( Shes going to get something she wants done with him going. BUT Since she got something of mine I got something of hers
> 
> BARCA!!!!!! He came home with me for a bit ya!!!


now i need to come up for sure and meet mr fireball himself. lol. not sure if i should bring Boss hes kinda... not trained at all lol he knows sit and lay down(kinda) lol


----------



## HappyPuppy (Oct 11, 2007)

Thanks for snapping a few pix - I sooo wanted to go out and spectate but had too much other stuff to do... Good job, guys!


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Odin's_BlueDragon said:


> now i need to come up for sure and meet mr fireball himself. lol. not sure if i should bring Boss hes kinda... not trained at all lol he knows sit and lay down(kinda) lol


You can bring him. Not sure if I can present a fire ball though. He is so much like Crixus! He loves me and will not leave my side  From the sec we made eye contact on Sat I knew I liked this dog. He slept all day with me under my blankets with his head either across my neck or stomach. He likes to stay very close to me. He's pretty chill though. I am thinking maybe once he settles in that fire will spark.


----------



## Rudy4747 (Nov 29, 2009)

Elvisfink said:


> I couldn't agree more on Ron. He's damn good dog Judge and all around good guy. There were a ton of good dogs this weekend. It would have been nice to have seen you out last weekend, but that's a haul for you.
> 
> Squirl


Ueah would love to make it out that way besides some of my best bulldoggin buddies are out that way. Good thing you seem to take pics of most of them and their dogs.


----------



## Mach0 (Mar 28, 2010)

Great photos as always, Doug.

Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon (Mar 11, 2012)

American_Pit13 said:


> You can bring him. Not sure if I can present a fire ball though. He is so much like Crixus! He loves me and will not leave my side  From the sec we made eye contact on Sat I knew I liked this dog. He slept all day with me under my blankets with his head either across my neck or stomach. He likes to stay very close to me. He's pretty chill though. I am thinking maybe once he settles in that fire will spark.


lol sounds like love at first sight! what a good boy! im short on cash for right now so ill have to see when i can afford the gas. but soon i hope. Boss is signed up for a training class startin jan 6th. its free since hes a foster. but i need some good BBQ. :thumbsup:


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Odin's_BlueDragon said:


> lol sounds like love at first sight! what a good boy! im short on cash for right now so ill have to see when i can afford the gas. but soon i hope. Boss is signed up for a training class startin jan 6th. its free since hes a foster. but i need some good BBQ. :thumbsup:


Well after next week I am out of school and off work for 5 weeks so anytime your ready just let me know~


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

American_Pit13 said:


> You can bring him. Not sure if I can present a fire ball though. He is so much like Crixus! He loves me and will not leave my side  From the sec we made eye contact on Sat I knew I liked this dog. He slept all day with me under my blankets with his head either across my neck or stomach. He likes to stay very close to me. He's pretty chill though. I am thinking maybe once he settles in that fire will spark.


I totally felt the same way when I met him last time. There is this beautiful softness in his eyes, kinda hard to describe but I'm sure you know what I mean.  I have just been in love with that boy since I met him.


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

kg420 said:


> I totally felt the same way when I met him last time. There is this beautiful softness in his eyes, kinda hard to describe but I'm sure you know what I mean.  I have just been in love with that boy since I met him.


TOTALLY! I mean all these dogs are great, but yeah there is a look in his eyes that just melts the heart.


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Doesn't it just make you wanna cuddle the crap outta him. Gosh what a great dog. That whole litter turned out so amazing. Every single one of them has such wonderful temperaments.


----------



## Elvisfink (Oct 13, 2008)

Here's a couple of photos that Valentina shot of Earl at the show.










Earl talking to his brother Varro!


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Beautiful shots!!! Earl looks GREAT!!! :woof: :woof: he's such a wonderful boy. He looks so much more grown up now. He still had such a puppy face in the pics I took last year


----------



## Elvisfink (Oct 13, 2008)

Thanks Krystal. He still acts like a goofy puppy. Here a couple more of Ear.

Earl, My Fat Ass, Hank Greenwood and Scotty Wheeler


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

Great pics!!! As always!!! Congrats to everyone!!


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Awww. Those are beautiful pics. He really does look like a little man now  all grown up :woof:


----------



## Celestial88 (Mar 14, 2011)

Small world! Val's a good friend of mine =] Very nice shots of that handsome boy!


----------



## Elvisfink (Oct 13, 2008)

Celestial88 said:


> Small world! Val's a good friend of mine =] Very nice shots of that handsome boy!


Too Funny! Val is a really nice gal. I meet her about a year ago when she came out to see Leri Hanson at Working Pit Bull Central. She's also going to do the ADBA Safe Dog 2 Certification on Earl in the next few weeks.


----------



## ::::COACH:::: (Apr 4, 2012)

Earl is lookin mighty fine! Wow! Such a handsome dog!


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

Barca is such an ass, sure he acts all calm and sweet when he gets to your house!! Spock had his first real day training. He doesn't like it here very much! All the rules, no barking, no going after other dogs, no barking, and oh yeah NO BARKING! lol He has lived in a No bark since he's been here. He is doing good though, I can take him in and out to the kennels with no leash. HE did good at schutzhund today I got him to focus on me and ignore all the dogs, then in bitework he did a good job of learning to use his mouth. lol


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

My poor baby is in military training!!!!! LMAO. Barca is now called Barctard lol. He is acting like a silly puppy here lmao.


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon (Mar 11, 2012)

American_Pit13 said:


> My poor baby is in military training!!!!! LMAO. Barca is now called Barctard lol. He is acting like a silly puppy here lmao.


lol he's on leave from military training. :hammer:


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Lol how funny. Spock goes to boot camp while Barcas on vacation XD.


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

LOL for reals. Lisa thinks Barca was bad before wait till she gets him back spoiled!!!!!


----------



## Elvisfink (Oct 13, 2008)

Here's a couple more. You can see more photos at FotoFink on Facebook.
http://www.facebook.com/FotoFink


----------

